
Show HN: Pillr – Automation for landlords - frenchtoaster
https://pillr.io
======
bdcravens
I don't mean to be crass, but what are you showing here? It's not an app for
landlords, but rather, a prototypical "lean startup" lead collection form.
Have you built any of the real app? I think you'd be better served to do a
"Show HN" once there's something to show.

------
s2th4d
Why is there no company listed or company locations? Why fill out such a full
form without any product feature pictures or more information available? Not
getting my info!

------
avitzurel
I imagine your conversion to be extremely low.

First pass. Click the link > Blank page. Hit refresh. See a page and
understand nothing. Click the only button on the page and land on a form the
size of the declaration. Leave.

Tried again. Scroll hijacking, blurry fonts.

------
flashman
OP: interested to hear the story behind this. Did you come across a landlord
who needed these problems solved, or are you one yourself? How many users do
you have?

Getting people an extra 7-10% out of their investment is no small feat. I live
in a country (Australia) where the major cities are, in my opinion, slowly
transitioning from primarily-owned to primarily-rented housing. That's a lot
of property management money coming into circulation!

There is a lot of value to be captured if you can provide a better service
than a property manager at a real estate chain... but those people are likely
to be much better at handling worst-case scenarios involving bad tenants.

------
ryanlol
It feels very hard to associate "Pillr" with something non-medical.

~~~
bdcravens
They got what they thought was a killer domain. Many landlords aren't
impressed by tech cuteness.

